# Building a Wooden Router Plane



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (12 Apr 2013)

Below is a link to a pictorial on and plans for building the wooden router plane I have posted recently:

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/BuildingaWoodenRouterPlane.html












Please post any ideas for improvement.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## L2wis (12 Apr 2013)

That's a nice looking bit of work! Good stuff!


----------



## jadboog (12 Apr 2013)

Thanks Derek - any more on the design of the plane - why is the eyelet needed? Would it be possible to make the main hole smaller and run the blade straight through the wood ?


----------



## johnwc812 (13 Apr 2013)

Hi
The idea and principle is great.
But I am not sure of the shape of the main wooden part.
With that size cutter you would need a full two handed grip.
Or with a very small cutter - a fingers and thumb approach.
Neither would seem comfortable with the shape shown.
I would like to see a photo of it being used.
Cheers John


----------



## MIGNAL (13 Apr 2013)

It's fairly close (perhaps very close) to one of the traditional wooden design of these things. I'm pretty sure it will work and be as comfortable as it needs to be. It is after all a very simple tool, as Paul Sellers shows on his Youtube video of the same tool.


----------



## ColeyS1 (13 Apr 2013)

I like it ! Very pretty looking plane


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (13 Apr 2013)

jadboog":2lu3rb1l said:


> Thanks Derek - any more on the design of the plane - why is the eyelet needed? Would it be possible to make the main hole smaller and run the blade straight through the wood ?



You mean like this ...






I built a router plane like this a few years ago. It used a blade made from an allen key. This was fine as the sides were flat facing the adjustment screw. However, it did not work well when I changed the blade for a Veritas as the latter is pointed towards the screw - this made it more difficult to lock the blade.






This was the reason I decided to build a new router plane. 

The Veritas blades require a different method of holding. In this case an eye bolt does the job best by pulling the blade into a (pointed) groove. 

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (13 Apr 2013)

johnwc812":q6tqxslw said:


> Hi
> The idea and principle is great.
> But I am not sure of the shape of the main wooden part.
> With that size cutter you would need a full two handed grip.
> ...



Hi John

The router plane is exceptionally comfortable as it is. The size of the blade does not make a difference. 

Perhaps I am not understanding the point you make. Care to say more?

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (13 Apr 2013)

MIGNAL":8kxh2dfw said:


> It's fairly close (perhaps very close) to one of the traditional wooden design of these things. I'm pretty sure it will work and be as comfortable as it needs to be. It is after all a very simple tool, as Paul Sellers shows on his Youtube video of the same tool.



Hi Mignal

The wooden router that started me off was the ECE. My router plane is different in a few ways. 

Firstly, it is much smaller, probably about 3/4 the size at most.

Secondly, the lowered toe add much greater visibility.

Thirdly, the wavy washer in the adjustment mechanism- essentially a spring - add greater ease and control in adjusting the cutting height. 

Paul Sellers offers a deceptively easy "router plane" (chisel into a block of wood). This obviously works, but is not only quite a bit more difficult to do, but a temporary measure (I am not knocking - in fact I am applauding - but pointing out reality).

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## MIGNAL (13 Apr 2013)

I'm tempted to make one. I was wanting a router plane with a very narrow blade, perhaps 3 mm's. I was considering the Veritas miniature but this might be just the answer.


----------



## jimi43 (13 Apr 2013)

You don't happen to have a tropical rain forest on your land do you Derek!!!

Stunning piece of kit...and I love these style of router. They are superb for cleaning the bottom of any pocket or channel too!

Thanks for posting my friend...hope you are well.

Jimi


----------



## jadboog (13 Apr 2013)

Thanks for the clarification Derek - great work, will be looking at trying to build an allen key one!


----------



## johnwc812 (13 Apr 2013)

Hi Derek
My remarks re the shape were meant as questions,
They unintentionly came out more like criticisms.
I am assuming that ones hands are pointing downwards with thumb behind
and fingers in front. I could only fit 2 (fat) fingers in the 35mm space which seems rather awkward.
Is there a purpose for the two pointy bits either side to the main 45mm hole? or just part of the shaping.
Cheers John


----------



## rxh (13 Apr 2013)

That is a good looking tool. I fancy making my own router plane sometime but forging the cutter rather than buying one. By chance I was looking through some very old copies of The Woodworker magazine last night and I came across this.


----------

